# Western Flyer Special Edition Reproduction



## unregistered

I helped a buddy load up his new project car last weekend. The shed we pushed the car from contained many cool, old items including a few old bikes, tools and general items. This bike was under a blanket with the bottom third exposed. I instantly recognized what it was and paid her the reasonable ask. The other bikes weren't too exciting - a house painted early 60's middleweight Schwinn, two 10 speed Motobecanes and two Schwinn exercisers. 

Since then I've fixed a broken spoke in the front wheel and removed all the old batteries and reflectors. The plan is to keep it around as a rider since it was cheap. I do believe it will need to be gone through this winter - rear hub cleaned or adjusted, bolts checked, etc. Seems it was pretty haphazardly assembled as a display piece only. 

I've had so many old ballooners that have a bent this or a clanking that so to have the heavyweight experience so smoothly and quietly - it's a bit surreal!


----------



## jd56

Nice...Even repops can be riden.
I've seen these with no grease from the assembly location.
So a good going through is advised.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## krazikev

jd56 said:


> Nice...Even repops can be riden.
> I've seen these with no grease from the assembly location.
> So a good going through is advised.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Exactly what year was the WF special edition made? I always hear late 80s but is it 1986 ? I know the limited red one was 1990


----------



## 2jakes

If not mistaken, I recall it was in the 80s.
This WF repo was my first purchase when I got the bug for old balloon bikes.
There were negative comments about this bike, but I didn't care.
It was a fun bike for me.


----------



## krazikev

2jakes said:


> If not mistaken, I recall it was in the 80s.
> This WF repo was my first purchase when I got the bug for old balloon bikes.
> There were negative comments about this bike, but I didn't care.
> It was a fun bike for me.



Me also, I dont care what people say, when I first got it I sprayed my favorite lube pb blaster on the components and rode for 5 miles, smooth soft ride. Love it and ride it every chance I get with no issues. but I know it was made in the 80s but wanted to know the exact year? Dont know how to read the serial to find out, does anyone know??


----------



## 2jakes

Columbia Manufacturing Inc.  made bicycles for Western Auto. In the 1980s through 1991, Columbia made reproduction-style Columbia and Western Flyer models, similar to many and identical to none of the classic bicycle "styles" of the classic period (1930-1950) with runs of 5000 and 10000.

Address: 1 Cycle St, Westfield, MA 01085


Phone: (413) 562-3664


----------



## flyingtaco

What is this bike selling for? There is one in Western Mi right now. asking price is $500. It looks identical


----------



## unregistered

flyingtaco said:


> What is this bike selling for? There is one in Western Mi right now. asking price is $500. It looks identical




I sold mine this winter as another bike came along. Best I recall I got $150 or $175 for it, no takers at $250 or $200 locally...


----------



## flyingtaco

buses n bikes said:


> I sold mine this winter as another bike came along. Best I recall I got $150 or $175 for it, no takers at $250 or $200 locally...



thanks


----------



## Saving Tempest

2jakes said:


> If not mistaken, I recall it was in the 80s.
> This WF repo was my first purchase when I got the bug for old balloon bikes.
> There were negative comments about this bike, but I didn't care.
> It was a fun bike for me.




Looks like a Columbia bike to me. I wanted to put the tank and chainguard on the '56? I bought for my brother in law but had to settle for no tank and a Wald guard.


----------



## spoker

dont think the overused negative term repo doesnt apply here,some ppl ate stuck back 20 yrs when repro stuff like the stuff from that place in missouri made junk,new mfg tenologies have made bikes and parts so much better,than pre 90s,ppl who have to much money in their og bikes are afraid a newer,rideable bike is going to hurt the non-realistic value,reality sets in when one of these bikes are up for sale and a week later are offerd for parts


----------



## awbinee

XX


----------



## awbinee

Attached are ads my dad saved when he bought the bike replica about 1987.  I have the receipt but there's no date on it (hand-written credit card phone order). Purchased directly from Columbia (the company I worked for was one of their vendors) for $475 + $25 shipping.  You can see from attached that the retail prices were a lot more.  Also, the photo from the Hammacher Schlemer catalog shows that the bike in the photo above is likely a replica, too.


----------



## awbinee

Also came with a certificate of authenticity and manual (see attached)


----------

